# Sleeping Bag Opinion



## csb (May 19, 2015)

I really want to buy this sleeping bag:







https://www.sierradesigns.com/sleeping-bags/bed-style

Don't suppose anyone here owns one?


----------



## snickerd3 (May 19, 2015)

holy crap those are expensive


----------



## csb (May 19, 2015)

$167 on Amazon, purchased via eb.com Amazon link of course, if I buy it.

And I am totally up for paying for a quality night's sleep.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 19, 2015)

&lt;---------- not a camper so spending that much on a sleeping bag that would get used maybe once a year is a non-starter


----------



## mudpuppy (May 19, 2015)

$167 for a decent sleeping bag a good deal. Good bags can easily run $400+. If you're not paying for a hotel, camping gear can pay for itself pretty quickly.

As for the style, I don't think I'd like that bag. I like to have the flexibility to unzip my bag because I tend to get too hot except in the coldest weather. It looks like you can get your upper body out of that bag to cool off, but not your legs.


----------



## P-E (May 19, 2015)

I camp several times a year. I've gone to down bags for their light weight and their small packing size. However, down is expensive but worth it if you are lugging stuff on your back. It leaves more room in your pack for important items like cigars and liquor.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 19, 2015)

^unless you are allergic to down...


----------



## P-E (May 19, 2015)

Then you need a Sherpa to carry the liquor.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 19, 2015)

My husband's uncle rents illama's to carry their stuff when they go camping in the mountains.


----------



## Road Guy (May 19, 2015)

My family just makes me carry the heavy stuff


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2015)

^mule


----------



## csb (May 19, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> My family just makes me carry the heavy stuff


----------



## csb (May 19, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> $167 for a decent sleeping bag a good deal. Good bags can easily run $400+. If you're not paying for a hotel, camping gear can pay for itself pretty quickly.
> 
> As for the style, I don't think I'd like that bag. I like to have the flexibility to unzip my bag because I tend to get too hot except in the coldest weather. It looks like you can get your upper body out of that bag to cool off, but not your legs.




The bag has a secret vent on the underside. You can slide your feet out without unzipping anything and then if you get cold, you just pull them back in and it self-seals. My problem is that I get too hot, but then during the night I wake up freezing and lack the coordination to zip my bag back up. This seems like it would answer to my needs. I frequently wake up with my arms numb because in my sleep I've tried to wrap my unzipped bag around me.

I also had the same thought about camping gear and hotel rooms. Since I'm not terribly concerned about space and this one weighs about 3 pounds, I think the synthetic would be okay.


----------



## Road Guy (May 19, 2015)

I don't recall the exact type but we have 5 of the 0 degree bags (REI Brand) been pretty happy with them, they are not down though... probably need to pick one up. but outfitting a group of 5 people we don't get to go too Cadillac on anything..


----------



## P-E (May 19, 2015)

csb said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > $167 for a decent sleeping bag a good deal. Good bags can easily run $400+. If you're not paying for a hotel, camping gear can pay for itself pretty quickly.
> ...


Wow, that means you don't even have to get out of the bag to take a leak.


----------



## csb (May 19, 2015)

I'm talented, but not that talented.


----------



## roadwreck (May 20, 2015)

csb said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > My family just makes me carry the heavy stuff


Is anyone else curious to know what is happening here? Why is this man carrying a keg and a variety of tools up a mountain? What is he building and do the contents of the keg get consumed before or after construction is complete?


----------



## matt267 PE (May 20, 2015)

http://talema.blog.hu/2011/06/17/sherpa

I'm still not sure what to tell you.


----------



## P-E (May 20, 2015)

The tools are to get the keg open if the tap fails.


----------



## csb (May 20, 2015)

I used Google translate and got this:



> [SIZE=9pt]There is this shit any more beautiful life could [/SIZE]
> [SIZE=9pt]have been if not forced to shit all night,
> plays with me what this life is shit
> That touches me will be glad if yours[/SIZE]


I like that he has two chairs. I figure he's going to a kegger and they told them to bring chairs. That's why I had chairs strapped to my bike a few weeks ago.


----------



## Supe (May 20, 2015)

More importantly - where are his pants?


----------



## snickerd3 (May 20, 2015)

look at those leg muscles...he has made that trip several times


----------



## matt267 PE (May 20, 2015)

> [SIZE=9pt]There is this shit any more beautiful life could [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]have been if not forced to shit all night, [/SIZE]
> 
> ...


Still doesn't clear things up for me.

If he's being forced to shit all night, he might want to back off the Taco Bell.


----------



## csb (May 20, 2015)

Supe said:


> More importantly - where are his pants?


----------



## csb (May 20, 2015)

And...I bought the sleeping bag. Seven nights of heavenly sleep are worth $167 to me, especially since I just upgraded my sleeping pad at a cost of $100 (thanks, Sierra Trading Post!).


----------



## NakedOrangie (May 20, 2015)

csb said:


> And...I bought the sleeping bag. Seven nights of heavenly sleep are worth $167 to me, especially since I just upgraded my sleeping pad at a cost of $100 (thanks, Sierra Trading Post!).




Share your experience once you use it? I want to know if the bag lives up to the hype of accommodating every sleeping position.


----------



## csb (May 20, 2015)

Definitely. I enjoyed it when I was in REI a couple of weeks ago, but I'm ready to combine both the sleeping pad and sleeping bag together to test it out. My kid is getting a kick out of this, because it means we have living room sleepovers. The sleeping pad was more comfortable than my actual mattress, which I think means I really need to replace out mattress. The kid then stole it for a couple of nights. It's an Exped MegaMat, which is a lot of sleeping pad, but oh so nice. I have smaller mats for more compact camping, but I'm getting old and if I have room I'm bringing this one.


----------



## Baconator (May 20, 2015)

when it's cold outside and you want to sleep in

go for a pallet that's nice and thin

zip it on around while it's on the ground

spread it out and lay it down

slip inside my sleeping bag


----------



## NJmike PE (May 21, 2015)

or there's this:


----------



## csb (May 21, 2015)

I already have a rain jacket.


----------



## csb (Jul 29, 2015)

Update: I fricking love that sleeping bag! It was perfect for hot nights that cooled off. It was perfect on cool nights. I even sleeps well on a floor.


----------

